# spaccio



## Schenker

Hola, ¿en este contexto significa "tráfico"?:

"Erano stati condannati per reati quali spaccio di droga e stupro."


----------



## Farro

Me pregunto si spacciare no se refiere sólo a la venta, mientras tráfico abarca también la compra y "chanchulleos" varios.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sería la venta de droga.
 Silvia

Hola Farro, así es: tráfico en español se traduce literalmente con "traffico" en italiano y tiene el mismo significado, mientras que "spaccio" es solo la venta. Los "spacciatori" son aquellos que venden la droga. ¿Cuál sería su correspondiente en español?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per favore rimanete in argomento: spaccio non spacciatore.

Spacciatore - camello è qui


----------



## Neuromante

Spacio è "venta"


----------



## Cristina.

Spaccio (con due "c") è 'venta' _(questa merce ha molto spaccio; spaccio di stupefacenti, di tabacchi)_ , ma può anche significare tienda (_spaccio di generi alimentari)_ o cantina ( _spaccio di una caserma)_


----------



## mauro63

In spagnolo ( al meno in Argentina) si dice "despacho".


----------



## xeneize

_Despacho_ existe en castellano con los mismos significados del "spaccio" italiano, como viene en el Rae.


----------



## freakit

¿ Despacho con el mismo significado que Spaccio ? 
¿Pero en qué sentido?


----------



## heidita

La definición de tráfico de drogas es esta:



> El tráfico de drogas es un delito consistente en facilitar o promocionar el consumo ilícito de determinadas sustancias estupefacientes y adictivas que atentan contra la salud pública con fines lucrativos, aunque esta definición puede variar según las distintas legislaciones penales de cada Estado.


 
No se incluye en esto el consumo. 

La respuesta para Schenker es:

*Tráfico de drogas*


----------



## xeneize

La primera acepción del Rae es:
*1. *m. Acción y efecto de despachar.


o sea también de: 

tr. Vender un género o una mercancía.


y la quinta es:

*5. *m. Tienda o parte del establecimiento donde se venden determinados efectos.

Estas dos en italiano son "spaccio", ambas.
Por supuesto, en español no se aplica en particular a las drogas, como en italiano.


----------



## heidita

Añadir que "despacho" se usa muchas veces de manera sarcástica, cuando se habla de la venta de drogas. Hay zonas en Madrid, dónde se pueden encontrar verdaderos_ despachos de drogas,_ ya que se venden "en plan industrial", casi podríamos decir.



> Desmantelados dos supuestos despachos de droga en La Rosilla


----------



## Cristina.

Schenker said:


> Hola, ¿en este contexto significa "tráfico"?:
> 
> "Erano stati condannati per reati quali spaccio di droga e stupro."


 
*Spaccio di droga* = venta de drogas.
*Traffico di droga* = tráfico de drogas.

Droga : 3 .denominazione generica di sostanze naturali o di sintesi con proprietà stupefacenti, eccitanti o allucinogene: _fare uso di d._, _*spaccio*_, _detenzione_, _*traffico di d.*_ 
Dunque da qui si inferisce che traffico e spaccio di droga non possono essere lo stesso.

Narcotraffico : nel linguaggio giornalistico, *traffico di droga* a livello internazionale.
Spaccio :1a lo spacciare, il *vendere* merci al pubblico: _locale autorizzato allo s. di tabacchi_ .
2 messa in circolazione, *commercializzazione* di sostanze, di prodotti vietati dalla legge: _è stato arrestato per *s. di stupefacenti*_ 

Spacciare :
1 *vendere*, *smerciare* in grande quantità e in breve tempo: _s. le rimanenze di magazzino_ 
2 mettere in circolazione, *smerciare* prodotti, sostanze la cui commercializzazione è vietata dalla legge: _s. sostanze stupefacenti_, _banconote false_ | ass., colloq., commercializzare droga: _è stato arrestato perché spacciava._


----------



## sevillista

xeneize said:


> y la quinta es:
> 
> *5. *m. Tienda o parte del establecimiento donde se venden determinados efectos.
> 
> Estas dos en italiano son "spaccio", ambas.


 
Solamente quería confirmar si a una tienda normal (nada de drogas) se le puede llamar "spaccio" en italiano, es decir, que spaccio y negozio son sinónimos en esta lengua. ¿Es correcto? Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Solamente quería confirmar si a una tienda normal (nada de drogas) se le puede llamar "spaccio" en italiano, es decir, que spaccio y negozio son sinónimos en esta lengua. ¿Es correcto? Gracias.




Sì e no. Lo "spaccio" è un negozio, ma non aperto a un pubblico qualsiasi. In genere, si chiama "spaccio" lo "spaccio *aziendale*", cioè una sorta di supermercato interno a una fabbrica (luogo di lavoro) che vende dei prodotti a dei prezzi scontati ai propri dipendenti. Credo che in Spagna non ci sia un equivalente per cui ti faccio un esempio pratico.

Lo spaccio aziendale della Barilla è, dentro la fabbrica o nei dintorni, un piccolo supermercato dove i lavoratori della Barilla (*solo i lavoratori* o al massimo familiari previa presentazione di un tesserino identificativo) possono andare a fare la spesa a dei prezzi molto vantaggiosi (per es. mezzo kg di pasta a 30 centesimi ecc). Anni fa c'era uno *spaccio *in tutte le fabbriche con un certo numero di dipendenti, perfino negli ospedali pubblici.

Altrimenti, può essere chiamato "spaccio" anche un negozio a metà tra la vendita al dettaglio e all'ingrosso (che poi è il principio simile allo "spaccio aziendale" che vende al dettaglio con prezzi da grossisti): insomma, quello che adesso chiamiamo "outlet" per darci arie da "moderni" .


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> Sì e no. Lo "spaccio" è un negozio, ma non aperto a un pubblico qualsiasi. In genere, si chiama "spaccio" lo "spaccio *aziendale*", cioè una sorta di supermercato interno a una fabbrica (luogo di lavoro) che vende dei prodotti a dei prezzi scontati ai propri dipendenti. Credo che in Spagna non ci sia un equivalente per cui ti faccio un esempio pratico.
> 
> Lo spaccio aziendale della Barilla è, dentro la fabbrica o nei dintorni, un piccolo supermercato dove i lavoratori della Barilla (*solo i lavoratori* o al massimo familiari previa presentazione di un tesserino identificativo) possono andare a fare la spesa a dei prezzi molto vantaggiosi (per es. mezzo kg di pasta a 30 centesimi ecc). Anni fa c'era uno *spaccio *in tutte le fabbriche con un certo numero di dipendenti, perfino negli ospedali pubblici.
> 
> Altrimenti, può essere chiamato "spaccio" anche un negozio a metà tra la vendita al dettaglio e all'ingrosso (che poi è il principio simile allo "spaccio aziendale" che vende al dettaglio con prezzi da grossisti): insomma, quello che adesso chiamiamo "outlet" per darci arie da "moderni" .


*economato**.*

* 3.     * m. Almacén establecido por una empresa o institución para vender entre sus miembros sus productos a un precio más barato.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ursu-lab

Agró said:


> *economato**.*
> 
> * 3.     * m. Almacén establecido por una empresa o institución para vender entre sus miembros sus productos a un precio más barato.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Ok. Allora diciamo che "spaccio" può essere un "economato" o un "outlet" a seconda dei prodotti venduti e dei clienti. 
Attenzione perché io ho fatto l'esempio della Barilla che è una ditta alimentare, ma lo "spaccio" alimentare ce l'ha anche la FIAT, gli ospedali o anche le banche (quelle più importanti).
La Seat o gli ospedali spagnoli hanno/avevano  un "ecomato" dove comprare latte biscotti e detersivi?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi ricordo che dove ho fatto il militare all'interno della caserma c'era un mini-supermercato che veniva chiamato "spaccio-famiglia" e c'erano più o meno le stesse cose dei supermercati a prezzi normali.


----------



## Agró

Una empresa al azar que disponía de "economato".

Creo que actualmente ya no existen (por lo menos, no me suena).


----------



## Neuromante

Da noi c´è lo economato a la Facoltà di Belle Arti, ma da quel che mi risulta alla mia epoca loo sconto era lo steso che ci facevanno da per tutto (Una percentuale dal dieci per cento, che nella prattica ci lasciavano i prezzi moooolto, ma moooolto più alti che in qualunque altro posto) Adesso credo che manco fanno lo sconto...


Non ricordo nessun altro negozio/società etc che continui a averli.


----------

